# Need to choose a LGD for my goats.



## Dragerking (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello, I'am looking for a LGD that does very well in Heat at 45 degrees celcius , and used for guarding the livestock? 
I was thinking to get German Shepards? What is your opinion.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to TGS! :wave:

German shepherds are not livestock guardian dogs. They're "herders" bred to move livestock, not guard it. I would absolutely not use a non-LGD to be used for that purpose, especially a dog used to do the opposite of what's expected. I would just start researching all the LGD breeds. Probably go with something short haired and used to hot climates. The more research you do, the more confident you'll become in a certain breed and the easier it will be to choose a dog/pup right for you. :thumb: You can google... livestock guard dog breeds... and a bunch of info. will come up.


----------



## Dragerking (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks, for the quick response.


----------



## merlinsmuse (Apr 11, 2010)

No. I would definitely say it is not a good idea to get a german shepherd to guard your goats. I'm sorry, but in my opinion, you are putting your goats in danger using a dog like that as a guard. There are so many reasons you are better off with an LGD, I couldn't even list them all here. They are bred and trained to protect, you can't get any better with any other type of dog. An LGD will train your herd to react to their barks, judge situations and act accordingly, constantly be on alert to protect and fight to the death if need be. they know what is expected of them and will be submissive to the goats and protective. Another breed will not know any of this. In fact, if their instinct kicks in you might be putting your goats in danger from your dog. Now, before I offend anyone, I know there are wonderful pets people have who they probably have in with their goats and are not a problem, of course, our lab goes in with the goats and is very submissive with them. I know many dogs can be trusted with goats who are not LGD's, but if you're unless you've owned the dog and know their personality, please don't take the chance. Besides, as I said, LGD's do so much more than just scare predators away, they really are the best at what they do, so why use another type of dog. LGD's are amazing. I would suggest doing a little research and finding out which breeds are more heat tolerant than others. I've seen my two in action more than once and would never, never be without them down at the barnyard. I trust them implicitly with my goats and have huge peace of mind 24 hours a day.


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

Dragerking said:


> Hello, I'am looking for a LGD that does very well in Heat at 45 degrees celcius , and used for guarding the livestock?
> I was thinking to get German Shepards? What is your opinion.


We have Maremmas and live in South Texas. It can get to be 101-116+ Fahrenheit for extended periods of time.
It is hard on them during that weather...they need abundant shade and water to swim in, for a hot climate.

Maremmas have 5 coat types. You can find a bloodline with the shorter thinner coat like a GSD would have.

I have not used GSD with my animals, but have had clients who came to me to buy a Maremma after their German Shepherd Dogs (GSD) killed their animals.

Anatolians have short coats, I think. I do not have personal experience with these dogs, but in south central and south Texas their are many Anatolians as LGD.

Hope that helps!


----------

